# where are my bookmarks hiding?



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2019)

I've bookmarked a few threads so I can find them easily when I want to revisit them. Now I can't find where the  Bookmarks bar is located.
Can anyone help an ol man out? ;)


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2019)

lol, Sorry Dave, I meant my SMF bookmarks on the site here.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

Right click on the "WHITE" area and that window pops up......


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

OH !!!  I don't know what that is....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2019)

It's that flag looking thing next to the post number Dave


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't see that red flag...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

OH !!!!  Now I see it.....   I'll try it.....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

I double clicked on my avatar in the upper right of the FORUM main tool bar, and this screen came up...   Never done this before....    See the bookmarks on the left column ???   It works for me....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2019)

Bam, Thanks Dave! Now I can find your ham pump recipe for this loin I got.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

I've made several loin "HAMS" since that first one that turned out AWESOME...    finally a pork loin that has some flavor and tender...    I hated pork loin up until then...   Never had one I liked....    Dry and tough was the norm...   Not now...  Moist and tender...


----------

